# Recentish Arrival - Edox Hydro-sub



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this a few weeks back. Very rarely see these and it actually cost me more than the Scubapro







On first inspection, the polygonal crystal guard, bezel and general case design reminds of the ubiquitous case used by many divers, most famously by Zodiac for their Super Seawolf. However, unlike the Zodiac, this one does not have hooded lugs, but convex lugs. This particular case is a Super Compressor, despite not having 2 crowns. I can't remember if this is WR to 500 or 1000m. I know Colin has one with a redial. I've seen a few train wreck Edox Hydro-Subs recently. However, ones in this condition are very rare. Again, seller's pics.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Now that is interesting, looks in great condition.

Wear it in good health


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

yet again Dave, yet again.....









Lovely

Rich


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

More pics:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is gorgeous









Love the colour.

Outstanding.

Not planning on getting sick of it any time soon are you?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I don't plan on selling this anytime soon.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't blame you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam that's another one of those 70's divers that I would love to own, well done Dave for snagging that one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another beauty... fantastic! you have on eof my favorite collections mate!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Another beauty... fantastic! you have on eof my favorite collections mate!


Thanks mate. Without a PloProf or a Grand, it'll never be as good as yours, however many Caribbeans, Squales and oddball 1000m divers I have


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice Dave!!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ALFA-Watch said:


> Very nice Dave!!!


Thanks mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats quality.........looks superb


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

That is one seriously cool 70's diver - I love it !!









The way the orange bezel & hands contrast with the dark dial does it for me - along with the shape of the case, it just looks so right - and in such great condition ..

Very nice addition Dave !!


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

That is one seriously cool 70's diver - I love it !!









The way the orange bezel & hands contrast with the dark dial does it for me - along with the shape of the case, it just looks so right - and in such great condition ..

Very nice addition Dave !!

Mods - I can't delete this duplicate - please delete


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Dave where do you find all these nice watches ??


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Wow Dave where do you find all these nice watches ??


Thanks Neal







Looks like you have got some great divers too. I especially like your PRS-50 homage


----------

